# WTB 26" x 2.125 metal clad wheels



## jacdan98 (Oct 17, 2012)

WTB 26" x 2.125 metal clad wheels


----------



## jacdan98 (Oct 17, 2012)

bump to the top


----------



## zedsn (Oct 18, 2012)

I have 1 metal clad rim.


----------



## jacdan98 (Oct 18, 2012)

*metal clad*

Thanks PM sent.


----------



## catfish (Oct 18, 2012)

jacdan98 said:


> WTB 26" x 2.125 metal clad wheels




I have a pair that are rusty. I think they would have to be painted.


----------



## jacdan98 (Oct 18, 2012)

Do you have a pic? jacdan98@aol.com

jack


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is a very nice original set.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 18, 2012)

Scott, voice mail sent to your cell


----------



## jacdan98 (Oct 19, 2012)

Bump to top I just need one metal 26" clad wheel or hoop?

jack


----------

